

Ask HN: What are the benefits for incorporating in Delaware? - gosuri

Every one says it's awesome for internet consumer company but I have no idea why. Hoping the HN could help me out.
======
js2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=244009> (Ask PG/YC: Why a Delaware
C-Corp?)

[http://www.mcstartup.com/blog/2008/3/6/what-state-should-
i-i...](http://www.mcstartup.com/blog/2008/3/6/what-state-should-i-
incorporate-in.html)

------
slater
I think the main reasons are cost, and less red tape than other states. Though
that might just be historic, and other states might have similar offerings.

~~~
bengel
Can I incorporate in delaware as a non US resident?

~~~
gosuri
Yes. C-Corp

